# How practical are Barbour jackets?



## ButchHusy (Dec 2, 2005)

I am thinking about buying a Beaufort, but my practical side is kicking in wondering how much use I'll actually get out of it. My part of the country doesn't get a lot of rain & our Winters are pretty harsh.

Right now I have a North Face Gore-tex parka I wear in the rain and throughout most of the Winter so the Beaufort would be a "fill in" jacket. Any opinions are appreciated.



> *ASK ANDY UPDATE: *In addition to all the great advice below, be sure to check out our Is The Barbour Jacket Warm? article.


----------



## bigCat (Jun 10, 2005)

On those few rainy days you will be glad you got it.


----------



## tripreed (Dec 8, 2005)

I picked up a Bedale off of Ebay towards the end of last summer. I love that jacket and wore it a lot in the fall and the less-cold parts of the winter (and even now bring it to work to wear in the freezing-cold office). 

No, it is not the warmest jacket when the temperature starts to dip below the mid-40's, though with a pile liner I'm sure this can be improved. In general, I would recommend one.


----------



## ButchHusy (Dec 2, 2005)

One other question, will the wax finish rub off on your car seats, etc?


----------



## ferry1950 (Jul 26, 2006)

I bought a beaufort about 6 years ago in London at Harrods and wear in here in the southeast U.S throughout the winter.

It has a removal lining and collar, which I rarely use unless it gets very cold.
I have not needed to "re-wax" the coat yet, but I noticed in the Belgravia neighborhood where I stay while in London they have dry cleaning shops that specialize in "re-waxing."

I have not noticed any of the wax rubbing off on car seats, furniture, etc.
The coat runs large, so beware if you are buying without trying it on.


----------



## Trilby (Aug 11, 2004)

I'm a big advocate of Barbour jackets. However, they are probably least suited to dry climates with harsh winters.

They are superb for mild to chilly temperatures with wind and rain. However, there is no insulation in them so they are no good for cold weather. You can buy an insulated liner that will let you wear the jacket on cold (above freezing) days. However, once it dips below freezing you really need something warmer.


----------



## Des Esseintes (Aug 16, 2005)

Interesting comments. Maybe it is just me but I always thought Barbours are much better suited to a moderate to colder climate than particularly mild ones. I very easily heat up in my Barbours (a Beaufort and a Solvay Zipper, both about 15 years old).

I love these both these jackets for wear during autumn, milder winter and cooler spring days here in London but would hesitate to recommend them to anyone who lives in California. As my wife always tends to say about these rather damp warm, rainy days in a typical London June: "You will get wet anyway.

From the outside, if you don't wear your Barbour, from the inside, if you wear it." Funny enough, though, apart from the English countryside and some more conservative German university towns, the highest Barbour density can probably observed in Italy and Spain...

Also remember that they come in different weights.

Regarding the wax, I certainly would not wear them for the first drive (or rather the first 500) them if I had just had my new Bentley delivered with cream leather. However, after about half a year's frequent use, no wax will rub off any more.

*Regarding re-waxing: *You can do this yourself albeit, be warned, this is a rather tedious task and probably enjoyed only by the most ardent Barbour admirers, you can give them away either to a dry cleaners who re-wax them themselves, or you can send them in to Barbour.

Judging by my own and two of my friends' experiences, the third option is definitely the worst... Barbour managed to ruin three out of four jackets sent in by carrying out unrequested and - at least from an aesthetic standpoint - utterly inappropriate repairs such as reinforcing the slightly frayed sleeve hems with black (!) fake (!) leather on a green jacket.

Otherwise, these jackets have not become the international classics for no reason, so go ahead and get one. One consideration regarding the choice of models: I personally rather like the length of the Beaufort, compared to the other classic, the Border.

However, if you are planning to wear the jacket over a suit or sports jacket regularly, you may want to check whether the Beaufort actually covers the whole of such jackets, or be prepared to accept that you will sport a rather odd (yet by some people very much appreciated) look where the lower end of your suit / sports jackets will always show underneath your Beaufort.

dE


----------



## JohnnyDeeper (Jul 22, 2006)

I have a 5 year old Barbour. Looks great. But you're buying an 80 year old technology! 
Waxed cotton?? forget it. With the buttn, in lining you can get away with wearin it in 45F weather. That's it. The worst part is having to get the jacked re-waxed. 

Would I buy it again? No.


----------



## Lucky Strike (Feb 23, 2006)

The Barbour is my go-to jacket.

I'm on my third Beaufort in twenty years, and I can't recommend them enough. The first one was appropriated by my father, and the second one I traded away to one of my flatmates at the time for an old watch. He specifically wanted a well-used one, and couldn't be arsed to break it in himself. Well, like jeans, they look best when they're well-worn.

Admittedly, it fits in with much of the rest of my style (I wear corduroy and tweed/tweedy suits quite a lot), but the lovely girlfriend has now started telling me not to wear it, as she finds unfashionable. On the other hand, you get away with wearing them over anything, from black tie (well, all right, a suit, rather) to a T-shirt and jeans,

I started wearing them in my mid-teens, and was instantly hooked. Those jackets got me through studies and the start of my career, and damn, are they practical. When I was a student, the huge game-pocket in the rear could hold a newspaper, lecture notes etc. without any noticeable problem, or being noticeable at all. I also keep an oilskin flat cap in the game pocket, for rain.

I've stopped using a Filofax, but the side pockets can hold those perfectly. 

The Barbours are perfect for shooting and hiking in not-too-strenuous conditions, that is, mid-to-low temperatures, and not too ambitious trips. At freezing-point and in temperatures just over, they tend to get stiff and uncomfortable, though. I've even tried sailing in one, in a pinch, although that wasn't much of a success.

They're also excellent for travelling - lots of pockets, easily stowable, and extremely versatile in terms of style.

And, as with jeans, they can be well-worn, and still look good in polite company. I think of them as the most practical all-round jackets available. 

The only drawback would be that they are relatively unfashionable now, if you're bothered by that. I tried reproofing one myself, and had moderate success after some experimentation.

As glowing as this reply became while in the making, I suppose I should add that I have no connection to the company whatsoever.


----------



## maxnharry (Dec 3, 2004)

My Barbour is also my jacket of choice. With the liner, I find it can be worn comfortably below zero with the appropriate layers on.


----------



## Kav (Jun 19, 2005)

THE WINTER WILDERNESS COMPANION by Garret and Alexandra Conover is perhaps one of the finest arguments in favour of natural materials vs synthetics regarding ethical resource use, longevity and performance.

www.wiggys.com has extensive discussions and references regarding the claims of GoreTex. Jerry is a very opinionated, almost combative promoter of his product. He also knows materials and insulation probably better than anyone I know.

These people make their living and provide gear for the harshest outdoor conditions imaginable.


----------



## maxnharry (Dec 3, 2004)

Kav said:


> THE WINTER WILDERNESS COMPANION by Garret and Alexandra Conover is perhaps one of the finest arguments in favour of natural materials vs synthetics regarding ethical resource use, longevity and performance. www.wiggys.com has extensive discussions and references regarding the claims of GoreTex. Jerry is a very opinionated, almost combative promoter of his product. He also knows materials and insulation probably better than anyone I know. These people make their living and provide gear for the harshest outdoor conditions imaginable.


Absolutely-their gear is unparalelled. People who really need to keep warm and dry in the most unhospitable places on the planet buy from wiggys.


----------



## Henrik RS (Jan 10, 2006)

I have had my beaufort for five years now. I often wonder how I was able to survive for 25 years without it. Don't hesitate - it's the best investment you could possibly do. (Besides, they aren't that expensive, at least not compared to other quality outerwear).


----------



## JMH (May 2, 2006)

Is it the consensus of forum members that the Beaufort is the Barbour model to own? 

And to purchase it in a smaller size than customary jacket size?


----------



## Artisan Fan (Jul 21, 2006)

I love Barbours but I found something better albeit pricier - the Loro Piana Horsey jacket. It repels rain perfectly and folds up tightly for travel. Very stylish and well made. I've had mine for six years.


----------



## Gurdon (Feb 7, 2005)

*I like Barbour jackets*

I have several Barbours; a Border, Durham, Commando, International, and an equestrian model, now discontinued. I also have a waxed Filson jacket which I bought with a heavy liner for a winter trip to Europe. (Come to think of it, I bought the Durham for a fall trip to the UK a few years ago.)

The Barbours are ideal for California winters. We do get rain, and on the Northwest Coast it is cold in winter. I wore both Durham and Border to work over suits, as well as the longer coat during rain storms.

I don't think Barbours would be practical in Chicago or Oslo winters, but elsewhere, except in very cold weather, they work fine. But then, one wants an opportunity to buy an elegant European topcoat for really cold places.

Of course, it is really a matter of style. Other posts have covered this very well. (You might check the archives for additional comments as there have been previous discussions of the merits of Barbour jackets, including lengthy descriptions of how to rewax them. It is fun if, as I do, you like cleaning guns or polishing shoes.)

Regards,
Gurdon


----------



## onthelistbaby (Nov 15, 2004)

Love my Beaufort. Would like to have worn it during all of the late spring and summer rains in NYC, but it is WAY to hot for warmer weather. I've never had a problem with it in cold weather, but I guess I haven't worn it in below freezing temps.


----------



## Reptilicus (Dec 14, 2004)

I have a Beaufort and love it. It is sized for layering underneath. I would not buy a size smaller unless you do not intend to wear a sweater underneath.


----------



## Good Old Sledge (Jun 13, 2006)

I have a Bedale that has served me through 10 winters now, with a couple of trips back to the factory for patches and several re-waxes done at home of a winter's eve in front of the fireplace (the goop goes on better when it has been warmed). Absolutely indespensable for farm wear, particularly with the zip-in liner, but for real people, in dry and harshly cold weather, perhaps not ideal. Unless you like the look of the thing in which case all the copies I've found fall well short.


----------



## Mithras (Apr 21, 2006)

I have an old Beaufort that is over 15 years old now and a Barbour fisherman's anorak (which I don't think they make anymore unfortunatly).

Neither has ever let me down. They are timless classics and I can only hope that the sad fate of Burberry doesn't befall Barbour too. Some of their quilted jackets are becoming all to popular...


----------



## Fatman (May 7, 2013)

JMH said:


> Is it the consensus of forum members that the Beaufort is the Barbour model to own?
> 
> And to purchase it in a smaller size than customary jacket size?


With layering, is it appropriate for Maine winters?


----------



## catside (Oct 7, 2010)

BTW this is a very old thread from 2006. But the answer to your question is "no".


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

With layering I found one suitable for the Northern Territories in August. Winter in Maine? Not a chance.


----------



## Barrister & Solicitor (Jan 10, 2007)

Maine and Quebec's weather are likely similar. I wore my Barbour today. It's good in September, October and some of November. Can also be used in March and April. I solely wear it when it rains.


----------



## fishertw (Jan 27, 2006)

I live in a colder part of the Appalachian Mountain chain and have three Barbour jackets in varying states of wear and disrepair. I've worn them through some pretty nasty winters. When layered with heavyweight wool sweaters they will keep you warm and dry in moderately cold winter activities such as dog walking, getting in firewood and generally being out and about town. They are not for active winter sports such as skiing etc. or heavy hiking where you would work up a heavy sweat.
Just my$.02
Tom


----------



## medhat (Jan 15, 2006)

If you like how it looks then I'd say definitely pull the trigger. I'm on my second (in 20 years). Yes to professional reproofing (I've done it both ways, having someone else do it is better) and consider NOT sizing down. 

I take the same approach as other posters and layer underneath the jacket in colder weather (I'm in Wisconsin). I'll use either a polar fleece, a down vest, or a polyfill liner, depending on the weather. 

I had a Barbour zip-in acrylic fleece liner on my old Border, but it wasn't too insulating and was the single biggest static magnet I've ever worn - I felt like a walking Tesla coil!


----------



## cdavant (Aug 28, 2005)

Great for rain/cold drizzle with the liner. When the rain starts freezing, you'll want something else.


----------



## godan (Feb 10, 2010)

In a location and with a lifestyle more suited to modern, technical fabrics, the one waxed cotton Barbour I tried was not a success. However, my Barbour Beauchamp Travel Jacket, is, as stated on the label, waterproof and breathable. It works well on rainy or snowy days in town, but still is nothing I would take into the mountains.


----------



## Fatman (May 7, 2013)

Henrik RS said:


> I have had my beaufort for five years now. I often wonder how I was able to survive for 25 years without it. Don't hesitate - it's the best investment you could possibly do. (Besides, they aren't that expensive, at least not compared to other quality outerwear).


Best place to purchase a beaufort online?? thanks.


----------



## goonerk (Feb 20, 2013)

Orvis should have you covered.


----------



## CuffDaddy (Feb 26, 2009)

My Barbour is my standard knock-around jacket during cooler months. It has gone camping with me, hunting, fishing, even for a trip to Alaska. If it's insufficiently warm, more layers underneath are usually the answer. Can't speak to arctic temps, though.


----------



## Fatman (May 7, 2013)

goonerk said:


> Orvis should have you covered.


They are often quite a bit more than other places. For instance, the Wolverine shoes there are almost $100 more than other places...

any other suggestions?


----------



## catside (Oct 7, 2010)

Fatman said:


> Best place to purchase a beaufort online?? thanks.


It wears like iron. Buy on eBay a used one.


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

Fatman said:


> They are often quite a bit more than other places. For instance, the Wolverine shoes there are almost $100 more than other places...
> 
> any other suggestions?


The Barbour jacket prices at Orvis are pretty much standard. Getting them from the UK is no longer a better deal. Sign up to receive emails from Orvis for a discount and give your local Orvis a call to get on their mailing list so you can receive a flurry of $25 off coupons throughout the year. I got a very good deal on a Bedale for my wife thanks to the discounts and a very accommodating staff that allowed me to stack coupons.


----------

